# Jellby: El Maestro De Los 3000 Posts



## BETOREYES

¡Enhorabuena compadre!

Más que inteligente, más que amplio dominador del idioma, más que un mar de sabiduría, eres el poseedor de un sentido del humor único y sutil que sobresale de la multitud.

Bienvenidos son tus tresmil y más, y bienvenidos los que han de llegar.

Un abrazo
Beto

PD: Espero no estar haciendo el oso (el ridículo), pero busqué y busqué y no encontré el hilo de tu tercer postversario. Parece ser que soy el primero.


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, y yo soy la segunda  ¡¡Felicitaciones, Jellby, sos un gran apoyo para estos foros!!


----------



## Mate

¡Felicitaciones compañero! 

Aquí le tengo preparado un mate bien criollo para festejar los 3.000

¡Que le aproveche! 

Mateamargo


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Jelby!. Grande entre los grandes, no te puedes imaginar lo mucho que he aprendido contigo y con tus estupendas explicaciones.

Un saludo y un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Jellby 

Mei


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby, ¿Ya tres mil? Mano te nos estás haciendo viejo, pero un viejo  ¡Lleno de sabiduría!.
Gracias por compartirla con nosotros. 
¡ ometzontli napololiztlihem ! para un forero excelente.


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias a mi paisano por esta efeméride. De mayor queremos ser como tú.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Apenas hemos coincidido en uno que otro hilo, pero las veces que sí lo hemos hecho, ha sido un verdadero placer.

Felicidades, Jellby, y gracias por toda la ayuda!


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades!
Es un placer compartir los hilos contigo...


----------



## América

*Jellby, que te puedo decir... simplemente muchas gracias porque he aprendido muchas cosas de ti.*


----------



## lazarus1907

Eres un poco seriote a veces, pero menos mal que te tenemos en el foro para poner un poco de orden. Mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby, muchísimas felicidades. Es un verdadero placer cuando me encuentro contigo por aquí.


----------



## Mate

Si será serio, ¡todavía ni se dió por aludido!


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:


> Eres un poco seriote a veces, .


 
¡Mira quién dice!


----------



## ena 63

lazarus1907 said:


> Eres un poco seriote a veces, pero menos mal que te tenemos en el foro para poner un poco de orden.



Los dos sois "muy seriotes" en mi opinión, pero con un gran sentido del humor, y vuestros conocimientos suelen "sentar cátedra".

Enhorabuena, y yo ¡a seguir aprendiendo!

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Masood

Thanks for all your help Jellby!!
Enhorabuena!!


----------



## DCPaco

¡Felicidades y gracias Jellby!

 Paco


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Jellby.  
*
Your pink arrow points the way and provides us with the direction we so desperately need.

Thanks!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Many congratulations, and even more thanks!

3,000 gracias,
Chaska


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Jellby*, siempre es un placer verte por algunos barrios de este foro.

un saludo


----------



## Honeypum

No sé cómo no he visto este hilo antes... ¡Enhorabuena Jellby!

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, más de una vez tu rápida y acertada respuesta me ha sido de gran ayuda.

¡Ahora a llegar a los 4000!

Un abrazo desde Madrid,


----------

